# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX مساعدة :  i8150 ريستارت

## nowar-1

بعد بحث طويل لم أجد ملف DUMP أحتاج ملف FULL DUMP i8150 
من خلال البحث وجدت أن حل هذهِ المشكلة قد تم اصلاحه على بوكس الريف ولكن ليس هناك ملفات الدامب الخاصة بهذا الجهاز حتى في سبورت الريف 
مع العلم لا أملك بوكس جيتاج سوى بوكس الريف

----------

